# Pike Fishing...



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

I would like to try my luck at some pike fishing here in Maryland...anyone out there have any suggestions of lures, bait, location, ect for a newbee? 

Thanks!


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Try*

Centtenniel Lake In Howard County Maryland


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats where I was planning on going. Have you ever caught pike there? If you dont mind my asking, what types of lures ect...?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*No*

I See Alot Pike Fishermen There Trying There Luck And You Can Go To The Rocky Gorge In Maryland . Pax River Is What They Call It.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Used to fish Rocky Gorge years ago. Better if you have a canoe or john boat ('lectric only)... shoreline fishing can be limited depending on the water level.

Caught pickerel there, but never saw a pike. They do have some nice stripers. Used to catch them with chicken livers slowly bottom jigged on the drop-offs.

Good memories of carp pulling the john boat around the lake. Big boys. 

You used to have to buy a day-use permit from the DC water commission. Don't know if you still do. If so, I used to get mine at the tackle shop in Laurel.
.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Yes*

They Still Have The Permits And They Cost $30. For 1year


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Lake Needwood or Lake Frank. They have signs that they are there. Never caught one but had something real big hit my spinner bait a few years ago!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

If'n you like BIG pike, I believe they stocked the Potomac between Harpers Ferry and Antetam with Tiger Muskie a few years back. Above the dam. Should be getting some size to them by now. 

I've never fished for them, so I'm no help. Used to catch some nice SM and monster cats in there.
.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pike and Muskie*

I've caught tiger muskies at Tridelphia Reservoir during the Summer months on large topwater plugs and plastics (9" SlugGo's). Try in the early AM in the coves from the shore or boat...They are there and they do stock them...

Lots of bald eagles there too! 

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Check this muskie out... this guy caught in december at Burke Lake, VA.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Sweet Musky Salt!!!!*

I was at centennial this pass weekend trying for tiger muskies nothing alot of others caught some nice trouts on powerbait. That's one nice musky sea salt . I used to catch some nice bass and walleye from burke lake. Loc raven is loaded with northern pikes and chain pickerals...Like bubba blue said there some nice tiger muskies in the Potomac.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice catch seasalt! How long did it take to land her?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry guys, I did not catch that fish, I wish I did. I found the fishing report on a freshwater fishing site. 

But it is a nice fish. If you want to read how the fight went, go here...
http://www.wmi.org/bassfish/reports/110052.htm

its a good read. WHen you click on the site and nothing appears, keep hitting refresh and it will come up.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Loch raven is usually a good place to catch pike in the early spring. I never fished for them there, I usually target the white perch. but theres alot of pike fishermen around there that rave about it. It should get good during the next warm spell


----------



## Timberfish (May 4, 2004)

*Here is the best forum for toothy critters..*

I prefer pickerel myself, but pike fishiing is fun too. The western reseviors have the best...http://p203.ezboard.com/btigertips


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Timberfish,

Thanks for the great link...that board is pretty good. Always cool to see what other people are catching too. Thanks again!


----------

